
Show HN: I made a database of remote companies - stockkid
https://remotebase.io
======
peterjmag
This is great! I like that the focus is on companies (regardless of their
hiring status), rather than job listings. When I started searching for remote
positions a while back, I was more interested in finding a good _company_
first, not necessarily a company that happened to have an open remote position
at that particular point in time. So once I found a place that I liked, I'd
add it to my notes and check their site from time to time (or if I really
liked what they were doing, I'd get in touch directly). For me at least, that
seemed to be more effective than constantly checking remote job sites.

For anyone else who's in the same boat, here are a few similarly helpful
resources:

[https://github.com/jessicard/remote-
jobs](https://github.com/jessicard/remote-jobs)

[http://workingremote.ly/leaders/distributed-
companies/](http://workingremote.ly/leaders/distributed-companies/)

[https://triplebyte.com/ycombinator-
startups#q=&page=0&refine...](https://triplebyte.com/ycombinator-
startups#q=&page=0&refinements=%5B%5D)

[https://stayintech.com/info/explore](https://stayintech.com/info/explore)
(The companies on this list aren't all remote, but I'm including it anyway
since diversity + inclusivity were also among my criteria.)

~~~
joshmanders
This is the first comment I read when seeing this and I agree with you, which
makes me have an awesome feature to add. (I went back to see if it exists but
the site isn't loading now) Sign up, select which companies you want to be
notified of when they start hiring, and email you.

~~~
anotherevan
According to this tweet, that is already available.

[https://twitter.com/remotebase/status/741513549919444992](https://twitter.com/remotebase/status/741513549919444992)

------
phantom_oracle
If anybody ever needed an answer to the question "will my startup/product be
useful for the world?", take a look at this example/product.

This product doesn't seem like a startup-driven idea, but it addresses a
serious pain-point for people (more specifically: developers) looking for
(remote) jobs in a way that is required to find the right job:

> Using filters to narrow down to a subset of companies to apply to

Great job on this product, it is a great alternative to having to wait 30 days
for each "Who is Hiring" without a guarantee that many remote companies who
are hiring will post on that HN thread.

~~~
nxzero
Seems strange that HN doesn't just add a job board.

~~~
joshmanders
They periodically post job positions for companies in YCombinator but that's
about it.

~~~
nxzero
Yes, I know, but I'm talking about a job board that's:

\- pay to play for big biz \- free to small biz \- highlights YC gigs \- etc.

~~~
tedmiston
It seems outside the scope of something YC would care about. Also the amount
of sunsetted good tech job boards grows every year.

I think it's a dying business model, and perhaps one reason why we see a tech
jobs startup in every YC batch (perhaps after a pivot or two), but approaching
the problem from a new angle.

The most recent that come to mind are Gradberry and Triplebyte.

------
stockkid
While I was hunting for a remote developer job last December, it was hard to
find the company that really suited me.

Due to the isolating nature of remote working, it's important to know how the
remote team communicates (Slack, email, Skype, Phone call...), and how they
collaborate (Dropbox, Google Doc, Git, ...). The purpose of this project is to
answer those questions and beyond.

I also wrote an article on this project: [https://sungwoncho.io/i-am-making-
remotebase/](https://sungwoncho.io/i-am-making-remotebase/)

~~~
ecesena
Pretty cool and useful, thanks for sharing.

I wonder, what did you use as a db? Since you started with a spreadsheet, you
could just use that. Google Spreadsheet has a json api that you can query
directly from your web app.

I did it for [http://hasgluten.com](http://hasgluten.com), if you want to see
it in practice (hosted for free on github). Easier to keep the "backend"
updated, since you just have to edit the spreadsheet.

~~~
collyw
Don't encourage people to use spreadsheets as a databases. It never ends well.

~~~
mikekchar
It's actually quite useful if your application _never_ updates your data and
you want a data entry system for free. Downside is validation is a PITA, but
for certain things using something like Google spreadsheets will get you a
very long way very quickly. You can then build a better data entry system
after that.

~~~
collyw
In my experience the gains made from a quick setup are quickly offset by the
amount of time wasted by not having any data validation, and the resulting bad
data that gets into the system.

~~~
Trundle
How is bad data getting in to the system if not through the application?

------
namuol
Pretty confusing as someone who's familiar with NomadList and RemoteOK (both
by the same developer and which this borrows heavily, visual-design wise...)

That said, I like the filtering functionality built in to this more than
what's available with RemoteOK.

[https://remoteok.io](https://remoteok.io)
[https://nomadlist.com](https://nomadlist.com)

------
treebog
This is great. One question/comment: I'm a bit confused as to what "100%
remote" means in this context. Github is listed as 100% remote, but I'm pretty
sure it has an office.

~~~
toyg
I expect "100% remote" means you're never required to go to the office, as
opposed to going there regularly (e.g. once or twice a week/month).

~~~
jader201
On the "Add Company" form, question 7 says:

> Is the company fully distributed?*

> This means all of its employees work remotely and the company does not have
> an office.

So it seems the companies listing as 100% distributed may not be entirely
accurate.

------
Brajeshwar
I started manually curating a list[1] while I was searching for a remote job.
I abandoned it when I got a job. :-(

This one is awesome. Best Wishes.

1\. [http://oinam.github.io/remote-teams/](http://oinam.github.io/remote-
teams/)

------
ferusinfo
I cannot find a filter for Mobile Development (Swift, Objective-C, iOS in
general). I would use the site, but I cannot find the positions for me. Also -
clear text search would be useful, too.

~~~
TomHubelbauer
Aside from the mobile technologies you mention, I also wish a filter for .NET
was present. Granted, maybe no companies in the original dataset do .NET, but
if I could filter for .NET and see no results, I would know for sure,
currently I just can't tell.

------
samastur
This is great and thank you for making it. One suggestion: hiring region does
not work as I would expect it to. If company is hiring worldwide, then surely
it is also hiring in every region. Right now I can get a bunch of results for
a worldwide query and 0 for otherwise same one, but limited to Europe.

~~~
namsral
Exactly.

A timezone-range would be the preferred method.

Countries are too limited and continents to broad as their timezone can range
more than 4 hours.

------
zerr
Don't you find the "Technologies" list quite limited? How one would search
e.g. C++ jobs? Please at least provide a free text search.

------
bbcbasic
Not working on android chrome. Shows spinning disc but not responding to
input.

~~~
Shengbo
High traffic due to HN, probably.

~~~
bbcbasic
Works ok on Chrome in Windows though

------
kdamken
This is the best thread I've seen in a while - it will be really helpful if I
decide to get back on the market. Working remotely full time instead of just
the occasional day or two seems ideal for me.

Somewhat related, but reading that book "Quiet" about introversion really made
me feel validated on my feelings of hatred towards the modern open office, and
how important it is as a dev (or most people really) to have a quiet, private
place to work.

------
ElijahLynn
I would love to see a default column of 'authoratative timezone' or something
like that. This is a very useful tool and would be better if I could look at
companies that were on a certain timezone.

As an engineer, timezone differences are one of my top annoyances. If I want
to rapid fire discuss something with an engineer I want to do it now, not this
weird game of delayed/janky ping pong.

------
michaf
Nicely done!

Minor nitpick: your wait-for-dynamic-content spinner
([https://remotebase.io/images/logo.png](https://remotebase.io/images/logo.png))
exhibits eccentric rotation, which might make some people a bit seasick :-)

~~~
stockkid
Thanks. Noted. Strange that it does that.

------
SyneRyder
I love the "Flexible Timezone" filter.

It puzzles me that companies insist on remote workers working to specific
timezones. Having everyone work the same hours seems to negate a key advantage
of remote workers - ideally while you are sleeping, progress is still being
made on your projects by the various remote teams. They should be able to work
independently, asynchronously.

I can understand if they are remote support roles, where you want to ensure
you always have staff to deal with enquiries. But for most roles, it seems
more important that the work gets done, rather than that the entire team are
tied to Slack / Skype at exactly the same hours.

~~~
ElijahLynn
Nothing irritates me more than collaborating over a period of a days when it
could be a period of minutes.

It all depends on what is being worked on but when I have to work with someone
or even just review their code I would like to not have to wait hours/days for
my comments on code to be addressed.

------
remoteduck
Awesome list. Great job!

As an addition, here is another extensive database of remote companies worth
looking at:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1PYwbCTY7h0CNHeer9J0VRzE/)
It was put together by Remotive.io
[[http://remotive.io/](http://remotive.io/)] and found on nodesk.co
[[http://nodesk.co/](http://nodesk.co/)], lots of good remote work info there
as well.

------
ccozan
Is there something similar, but for contractors? I have a strange situation
where suddenly, all clients want to work on site :(..

------
a_imho
A small tldr about what does a company do would be helpful. At least a filter
which sector they operate in. Most of the names do not ring any bells for me,
but usually I have a some ideas about what I do/not want to do.

~~~
nxzero
It would also be useful to see real past remote position descriptions - with
dates that position was actively being recruited for.

------
namsral
Would be great if companies would list their preferred timezones, especially
for non-US job seekers.

Example: UTC-01:00 - UTC+02:00

~~~
rtpg
Seconded. A lot of "Remote jobs" are basically inaccessible for people in Asia
because their office hours are basically set to New York/SF time. I mean you
could work nights but it kinda defeats the purpose of remote working IMO.

~~~
jklepatch
How about remote jobs with Australian companies? Timezome difference with Asia
is negligible. Not sure if the Australian market is big enough to specifically
target Australian companies remote jobs though.

------
lmcnish14
Great job! One note: a few of the images/logos are broken. Example:
[https://remotebase.io/reinteractive](https://remotebase.io/reinteractive)

~~~
alexatkeplar
There's not much point handling logos yourself when you can just use:
[https://clearbit.com/logo](https://clearbit.com/logo)

------
karmelapple
Great idea, and nicely implemented.

One suggestion: one field in the "add new company" form asks to list the tools
in our stack. How about in addition to that, you optionally link to a
company's StackShare? We keep track of all of our tools there to give a
comprehensive overview of what we use, so that will stay more up to date over
time I think.

Here's an example, from my company: [http://stackshare.io/third-iron/third-
iron](http://stackshare.io/third-iron/third-iron)

------
kanwisher
Very exciting I've been working remote for last four years. Every time looking
for a new job is a pain

------
haylem
This is nice, but just by reading the title I thought "wasn't there a few
sites doing this already?"

The top one coming to my mind at the time being (which I'm surprised to not
see in this thread already, considering the usual popularity of
remote/rework/basecamp stuff on HN):
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

Still, nice personal achievement in terms of developing and delivering a
product.

------
rpedela
This is great! I would also like to see a short description of what the
company does in the main list. It would make it faster for me to find relevant
companies. For example, I have zero interest in working for a social media
company. Given the current UI, I need to look at every company in detail in
the list to figure out who is not doing social media.

------
bbcbasic
Very nice, very beautiful but I find this of limited use.

Firstly I have to look at every job page individually. So I'd rather look at
remoteok.io for that. I guess this is good for speculative applications, but
is it a good use of my time trolling through 100's of companies sending out
speculative applications?

Secondly I am not in the US or on US time zone so there would be little
relevant to me anyway.

------
diegoluisr
Great Job Sung, I think with more users/visibility the list can be more easily
curate and updated. I was using remoteok but got buggy lately and some jobs
are really old. What is interesting about remotebase is that gives you a
little look inside the company and tools they are actually using to
collaborate and their stack as well. For sure more tech tags options are
missing.

------
jqb
I don't think it was already mentioned, but whoishiring also has filter for
remote jobs
[https://whoishiring.io/search/30.864/-43.242/2/?remote=true](https://whoishiring.io/search/30.864/-43.242/2/?remote=true)
(link set to filter remote jobs only).

------
sleepychu
What does the "Official" filter do?

~~~
heyitskevin
It only shows listings for companies with verified profiles.

------
stackheap
This is absolutely fantastic and wonderfully useful for so many! I only work
remote jobs due to medical reasons(I have cystic fibrosis) and seeking
suitable remote work is just an annoying layer added to the task, this is a
really wonderful resource and I look forward to using it. Thanks to the author
for creating this!

------
SuddsMcDuff
Doesn't seem to be working for me, all I see is a spinner...

~~~
a_imho
Although this particular site works for me, I find this happening more
frequently to me. Some bells and whistles and basic functionality breaks down.

------
bambax
This is great! Would it be possible to display the pitch of each company as an
@title when mousing over the company name, as to give an idea of what each
company does?

~~~
stockkid
Just added it.

------
pknerd
Please come up with twitter handle and post latest jobs there.

------
CrimsnBlade
This is a really cool idea with a lot of potential. I think with a bit more
work it could be super useful to a lot of people. First thing I noticed was
that it isn't always up to date with companies hiring. Clicking on one that
was hiring, the website said that they were no longer accepting applications.
Anyways, keep up the good work!

------
bnj
This is really sleek. Does anyone know of open source resources for setting up
a database frontend app similar to this? The filter views have been done so
nicely here, it would be cool to take that idea and apply it to other areas
(drill down through employees, etc)

------
Zelmor
I hope this will be feature complete with the listing of open positions soon.
This is a great product.

------
hactually
Probably worth stealing from/working with the guys at
[http://www.golangprojects.com](http://www.golangprojects.com) as they often
have remote jobs and I note there's no golang on your tech filters.

~~~
enimodas
Yeah being able to type in the filters instead of picking an item from a short
list would be great.

------
znebby
Nice list. I'll be happy to add a couple of companies that I know are missing.

------
joe563323
This is really awesome. I have bookmarked it and i know i have to visit
regularly.

------
rplnt
Very small suggestion: get rid of that progress/animation in company details.
The one that makes you wait couple of seconds every time you open the tab to
see remote percentage and so on.

------
musgrove
This is great and very well thought-out. You could definitely scale this.

------
philipov
I can't find a search box to check if my company is listed. Do I really have
to load more until I pull the entire database and then use browser search?

------
jamesplang
Sweet idea and a comfortable user interface. Nice work.

------
junto
Can you add asp.net into the technology filter please?

~~~
stockkid
I will work on text filter for technologies. Right now there are not many
options.

------
ProfChronos
Love the idea but doesn't seem to work (any more): I clicked on "Fully Remote"
and it keeps loading...

~~~
feedjoelpie
It's likely just falling down under the weight of HN traffic. I can't get the
site to load at all.

------
karmelapple
Very nice!

Note: the "company name" field in more filters doesn't appear to work in
mobile Safari.

------
sc90
Useful product, consider adding skills/technology used as a filter.

------
galois198
Sick design mike - thanks.

------
AYBABTME
DigitalOcean is missing from this, how to add companies to this DB?

~~~
janpieterz
At the bottom of the page there is a link to a form for this:
[https://mike706.typeform.com/to/o6eSiQ](https://mike706.typeform.com/to/o6eSiQ)

------
sargun
How can we add to this?

~~~
Riseed
There's a link in the footer that leads to a submission form:

[https://mike706.typeform.com/to/o6eSiQ](https://mike706.typeform.com/to/o6eSiQ)

------
olakease
Great! This is really helpful. UX really simple.

------
bryan11
Thank you! Well designed and very useful.

------
whirl-wind
This looks really cool.. UX is great!

------
newobj
And the loser is: [http://imgur.com/HVzJG1N](http://imgur.com/HVzJG1N)

~~~
tokenizerrr
What's wrong with hipchat?

~~~
mrweasel
Nothing really, it's fine. Based on the comments I read on HackerNews however,
I think stability is a major issue in the US (US time zone). HipChat has be
extremely stable for us, but we're using it when San Francisco is a sleep.

So my guess is that Atlassian might have issue scaling.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Ah, same here, havent noticed any stability issues either.

------
sharemywin
your a genius.

